# Joomla SEO



## Major_Grooves (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi,

I've just finished (well, nearly) redesigning my site using Joomla.

Now I want to optimise for SEO.

One of the things with Joomla, is that the URL is structured thus: myurl.com/content/blogcategory/16/53/ which is not particuarly SEO great.

For about $40, one can buy something called SEF advance which puts URLs in the format 

site.com/Section/Category/Item/ so for the above example, would be comprehensionclothing.com/Danish T-Shirts/det forstår jeg ikke (roughly)

Do you think it's worth paying for from an SEO point of view?

Cheers!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Can you repost the "examples" without the www in front of them to show the difference between the two?

When you add the www in front, the forum hyperlinks the URL and makes it hard to read the format of the URLs and see if one is better than the other.

Just reading the description of the extension at Joomla, I would say that it only offers a small benefit by adding keywords in the URL.

That said, if I was going to use Joomla as a content management system for a site, I probably would buy that extension. If it was the choice of that extension, or paying for more advertising, I'd pick paying for more advertising. But if you have it in your budget, I'd go ahead and get it.


----------



## custom tshirts (Mar 1, 2007)

If it works the cost will be worth every penny. I will tell you from my own person experience. They work for a very short time. I don't know of any way to seo quickly that will last. Slow and steady


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

custom tshirts said:


> If it works the cost will be worth every penny. I will tell you from my own person experience. They work for a very short time. I don't know of any way to seo quickly that will last. Slow and steady.


Spammers seam to SEO Quickly. 

...and get booted out quickly too, thanks to Google.


----------



## Major_Grooves (Apr 26, 2005)

Well it wasn't exactly blackhat SEO - all it does is change the URL from /blog/category/3/4 to something like /gaelic-t-shirts/slainte which is _much_ better from Google's point of view. I'm fairly happy with the way the pages are anyway.

In the end I went for the free version - OpenSEF, which at first buggered up my site (his instructions were wrong) but now it is fine.


----------



## carguygarage (Mar 29, 2007)

You've got a lot of other SEO problems before you should play around with the URL. The URL change isn't really going to change much.

Put your page titles in H1 tags first, watch what that does.... you're welcome


----------



## twohairyguys (Oct 2, 2009)

Major_Grooves said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just finished (well, nearly) redesigning my site using Joomla.
> 
> ...


1st off I assume you already know where to place all your keywords and descriptions globally or per page. If not drop me a PM and I'll be happy to help. As far as SEO goes there are a few Joomla plugins you want to look into like extensions.joomla.org/extensions/site-management/seo-a-metadata/8739 and Google Verify - Joomla! Extensions Directory Now you have the top spiders covered 

As far as other plugins go you'll need to decide if Google adsense Google adwords etc are for you


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Did you try changing the settings to SEO Friendly? You can find this under the "Site" menu -> "Global Configuration".


----------

